

The FCC did a lot more than just approve Net Neutrality today - anigbrowl
http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2015/02/fcc-did-lot-more-just-approve-net-neutrality-today

======
ggchappell
Good things going on here. But I think we need to be careful about end-
justifies-the-means thinking.

FTA:

> The Federal Communications Commission will allow some cities and towns to
> set up and expand municipal Internet services, overruling state laws that
> had been put in place to block such efforts.

> The commission granted petitions by Chattanooga, Tenn., and Wilson, N.C., to
> overturn laws that restricted the ability of communities in those states to
> offer broadband service.

What is the FCC doing overturning state law? This strikes be as worrisome,
regardless of how bad the laws in question might be.

